# Titie Pants a field dog?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone besides me notice that Michelle is sneaking peaks at the hunt section of the forum when she thinks we aren't watching her? She is wavering, getting ready to cross over to the dark side....that WC will really look good among Titan's other titles, won't it??? Come on Michelle, give it a try....Titie begs you......he wants a chance to play with birds.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do it.. Do it.. Do it..
He looks GReat with ducks


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I was trying to remember where Michelle and Titan live. Isn't Annie up around there? Maybe she could run by and throw Titie a few birds. :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anney will have to have a really good arm to make that duck go from Florida to Minnesora!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Anney will have to have a really good arm to make that duck go from Florida to Minnesora!


I think Annie is in Ohio at a hunt test this week-end. For some reason, I thought Michelle was in Ohio. :doh:

Ok, Barb and Tito are you up for a road trip? Wait what about Swampcollie?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think my jaw actually hit my computer when I seen the Titey Pants thing... I was wondering who stole my nickname..LOL.. You guys are funny... I will have to think about the WC. As much as I admire you field folks and totally enjoy watching Titan run hard to the bird and back.. I really really really love obedience with this dog. I am planning on starting my next puppy (when and if that breeding happens) on everything including field but because Titan is my one and only and I just sent my entries in for the NOI.. I need to stay focused on that for right now. Next spring might be a different story. But here is a question for you guys then.. do you think it is fair to start running a dog in the field at 7+ years old, he turns 7 this month..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay field folks, she is wavering just a bit, lets all sway and do the Titie Pants chant....Oooo Ahhhhh Ooooooo Ahhhhhh Oooo Ooooo Ahhhh Ahhhh Titie Likie Birdy Titie Likie Birdy....

Michelle, next spring, we will make sure this thread rears its head. I think Titan has all the parts and pieces as seen in the photos, to where it wouldn't take too much to do either a JH or WC. But, yes, you do need to keep your focus on the NOI, as that is the highest priority. I've seen people start in hunt tests with dogs older than Titan. I think I saw a 10 year old running Juniors at our last hunt test. For the upper levels, that may be a bit much, but you won't know if you don't try.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I think my jaw actually hit my computer when I seen the Titey Pants thing... I was wondering who stole my nickname..LOL.. You guys are funny... I will have to think about the WC. As much as I admire you field folks and totally enjoy watching Titan run hard to the bird and back.. I really really really love obedience with this dog. I am planning on starting my next puppy (when and if that breeding happens) on everything including field but because Titan is my one and only and I just sent my entries in for the NOI.. I need to stay focused on that for right now. Next spring might be a different story. But here is a question for you guys then.. do you think it is fair to start running a dog in the field at 7+ years old, he turns 7 this month..


LOL! You are so funny!! What does age really matter? Isn't it all in how we feel, and our health?? I think he more than qualifies with them two things. Work towards your NOI, and then start visiting Dan in the springtime. I am sure he would be more than willing to help


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to admit i was thinking about it being neat if Titan and Cross could go for their WC together at the same trial.. Father and son. Of course son Cross already has two started legs already ..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's not too old at all, and he's in great condition. I would almost guarantee you that Titan could go out TODAY and get a WC. He could get a JH with about 2 training sessions. Those 2 levels require just a desire to pick up a bird, and some obedience training.
After the NOI, look out ducks....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> do you think it is fair to start running a dog in the field at 7+ years old, he turns 7 this month


What do you think he would say if you gave him the choice????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Seriously Michelle, his age doesn't matter if you start out with the idea, like I feel with Tito, that you will just take it as far as he and you are both enjoying, whatever level that might be. You might get a JH and decide you're hooked, and keep going. But you don't need to decide that right now. Dogs with a big obedience background, as long as they like birds (and water) can be very successful in field at the lower levels with very little training. 
One of the nicest things about hunt tests is that they are non-competitive. A total change from the environment you are used to. There's no reason for your dog to do "better" than anyone else, he just has to bring back the bird.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's not too old at all, and he's in great condition. I would almost guarantee you that Titan could go out TODAY and get a WC. He could get a JH with about 2 training sessions. Those 2 levels require just a desire to pick up a bird, and some obedience training.
> After the NOI, look out ducks....


I do have to disagree with this a bit  This level also requires perseverance, the ability to hunt in a constrained area if the bird is not marked accurately, the ability to adjust for terrain etc. 

Barb, my friend, you just have a phenomenally talented dog


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I do not think his age matters at all as long as his heart is in it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

WC WCX is in September........just in case you're wondering


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<blushing> thanks....but I suspect Titan is a much more talented dog than Tito is.....

edit to add...I don't say that to belittle Tito. He's a great dog. He's much more talented than Tiny or Toby. Looking at Michelle/Titan's accomplishments so far, you can tell Titan is an incredibly talented dog. That's all I meant !




Sunrise said:


> I do have to disagree with this a bit  This level also requires perseverance, the ability to hunt in a constrained area if the bird is not marked accurately, the ability to adjust for terrain etc.
> 
> Barb, my friend, you just have a phenomenally talented dog


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Deleted wrong thread


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> WC WCX is in September........just in case you're wondering


We have one in June-Iowa really isn't all that far...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you got this in the wrong thread 

I've seen that drill in Carol Cassity's book under a different name, although I don't remember what. 




Radarsdad said:


> This is what I call a Y Drill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think you got this in the wrong thread
> 
> I've seen that drill in Carol Cassity's book under a different name, although I don't remember what.



LOL.. this is totally confusing and scary looking to me.. Half of what you say on the training drills have my head spinning.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> LOL.. this is totally confusing and scary looking to me.. Half of what you say on the training drills have my head spinning.


Don't worry Michelle they do me too... of course a lot of the obedience stuff you talk about does too. LOL 

I hope after NOI you do let Titan have an opportunity to play in the field and try for his WC. If you go farther fine, if not that is fine too! I also agree that age is relative. Titan is healthy, fit, all the things an older dog should be in ANY game. He would do fine.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you would have a blast trying some field with Titian! Although I do understand the dedication to one sport! I am a full fledged agility addict!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes but Jessica, and Michelle, you guys have done so incredibly well that soon enough you will have nothing else to achieve in your chosen sports and you will have to branch out


----------

